# A little out-patient surgery for me tomorrow.



## richg99 (Nov 14, 2018)

This dumb old fart managed to jam a Phillips screwdriver bit into his thumb a week ago Sunday. (Don't ask). It got infected and all of the soaking and squeezing that I did didn't get the entire infection out. 

The doc is worried it might have gotten into the thumb joint. In he goes tomorrow to clean it out. I'm allergic to all sorts of Pain numbing meds, so I hope they knock me out.

We'll see.


----------



## Rumblejohn (Nov 14, 2018)

Hoping for the best outcome and a speedy recovery. It's tough fishing with a sore paw.

John


----------



## DaleH (Nov 14, 2018)

... oUcH! Good luck! ... is your tetanus shot current?


----------



## richg99 (Nov 14, 2018)

Tetanus shot...we weren't sure when the last one was, so he gave me one on Monday last week.

Should be fine ( I hope). When it was at its worst last weekend, I honestly wondered what one does without a thumb or a hand. Obviously, if it was that bad, he would have had me in the operating room this afternoon.

The one thing that P##%$^ed me off the most is that I brought the TN. tinny home for the Winter..which means that I have two boats here...and now won't be able to use either one for a while. Bah Humbug.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 14, 2018)

Because of the time zone difference you may be coming out of the surgery before you see this. So, I hope all is well and wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 14, 2018)

*"Because of the time zone difference"*

Shucks, I think we are only two hours away. Surgery is tomorrow at 1:00 p.m. my time CST, which I think is 11:00 a.m. PST your time.

Thanks for the kind words. I'll just be glad to get something done since it's been about 9 days since I did the stupid deed......D$^&% thing hurts.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hope all goes well


----------



## KMixson (Nov 15, 2018)

You never know how much you use your thumb until you can't. I feel for you. I went through that a few years ago after tangling with a sledge hammer and losing. I smashed my thumb on my left hand. I am right handed so it did not cause as much inconvenience as it could have but it was still a pain going without the use of my thumb for a couple weeks. I hope you are able to get over it quickly.


----------



## eshaw (Nov 15, 2018)

I feel for ya. Been through something similar myself. Look at the bright side, you've still got your digit so you're ahead of the game. I wasn't so lucky and they removed part of mine. It wasn't due to infection, it was just mangled to the point it couldn't be repaired.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 15, 2018)

I have to admit that, all night long, I was making up some very Black Scenarios as to the outcome of this injury.

We shall see this afternoon. 

Did you ever think about the fact that... 
If you have an operation scheduled for 8:00 a.m., they tell you "Don't eat anything from Midnight on". 
However, if you have the same operation scheduled for 1:00 p.m., they tell you "Don't eat anything from Midnight on".

I'm hungry...Ha Ha


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 15, 2018)

richg99 said:


> *"Because of the time zone difference"*
> 
> Shucks, I think we are only two hours away. Surgery is tomorrow at 1:00 p.m. my time CST, which I think is 11:00 a.m. PST your time.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. I'll just be glad to get something done since it's been about 9 days since I did the stupid deed......D$^&% thing hurts.



Son of a gun, I forgot TX is only two hours away. Slow thought process I guess. 

Man-oh-man, if painful still after 9 days then the sooner the doc does his thing the sooner you can breathe a sigh of relief. 

Hang in there my friend and feel better soon.


----------



## Stumpalump (Nov 17, 2018)

I hope they did not knock you out for that. Thats what causes memory loss that old people have but I do know how hard it is to numb a hand or fingers. I just dont watch and as long as your not jumpy they can do what they gotta do. I had a moth crawl in my ear to eat my eardrum. The pain had me on my knees. They said I needed surgery or 5 guys to hold me down. I said hold me down. They rounded up the bigest football player sized guys in the hospital. I might as well have been encased in concrete. They dug that bastard moth out.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 17, 2018)

They gave a gentle something in the IV that had me take a quick nap. I didn't know that they even touched me. I liked it that way. 

Unfortunately, I now have to see an Infectious Disease doctor.

Then, my surgeon said he may have to go back in in a week or so. He said I put the driver in the exact wrong spot. The joint is open.

Right now, I haven't had any pain pills in 14 hours, so that is a good sign.

As far as my memory, it was on its way out anyhow. Ha Ha


----------



## Jake2250 (Nov 17, 2018)

Had a run in with a long Phillips screw driver a dozen years ago,, bathroom fan at work,, I was talking and taking the fan assembly apart,, Boss walks in and looks at me,, I look up and smile (he didn't know I was taking it apart), I looked down just as the Phillips slipped and went clean thru the middle of my hand!! 
This was in a fire station. 
I put the fan down and pulled the screwdriver out,,,,,,,,,Boss says,, "you know where the first aid box is" "make sure you log out before driving yourself to the hospital". 
Embarrassed and now only Right handed,,, I had to use three days of my own sick leave,,, still have a small x on my palm and an x on the back of my hand!! 
I feel for you!! Hope it all works out!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hmmm ....and I thought a firehouse would be where someone would drive me to the hospital.


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 18, 2018)

hope the recovery is quick. i thought the same thing about the firehouse until a few weeks ago. my buddy who is a paid firefighter had to deliver his daughter at 20w in the kitchen floor, she came REAL early. i told well its a good thing you were working, he said NOPE. i put out fires and install child safety seats...... no EMT training.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 19, 2018)

Finger better. Looks like all will be well.

Seems that I cut 30% of the tendon(s). Doc couldn't sew them up when he had me open due to the infection, which was getting bad by the time he got in there.

Stitches come out in ten days. He didn't think that he had to go back in. I guess that thumb will just be a bit weaker than the other one. Now I have another excuse for my poor (bad) golf game ha Ha rich


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 20, 2018)

Holy cow, that phillips head screwdriver did a job on your thumb. 

Hope it heals quickly so you can get out on the water. 

While what I have is nowhere near the damage you describe, I've gone through some issues with my wrist/hand that really has changed how I do some things. Whenever I complain Mrs Ldubs points out I don't seem to have any problems hooking up the trailer or handling rods & reels.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 20, 2018)

What issues are you having with your wrist? 

I had both of mine re-built about 15 years ago. I had already sold my bigger boat and thought I'd never fish again at the time. A good surgeon saved the day.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 20, 2018)

richg99 said:


> What issues are you having with your wrist?



Rich, I have carpal tunnel in my right hand. No idea how I got it and never thought Carpel tunnel could be so debilitating. Flare ups can pretty much put the hand out of commission. I think I now have it under control with physical therapy. I have to use a brace at night to keep the wrist in the correct alignment. If it maintains the way it is now I'm content. Any more flareups and I will have to see the doc about next steps.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 21, 2018)

Okay. My issues had nothing to do with Carpel Tunnel. I probably can't help. 

Don't put up with it for too long. I've read that, at some point, the nerves are too damaged to do much good. There have been many successful Carpel operations.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 21, 2018)

Rich, as usual you are dead bang on. I need to schedule the nerve study. Been dragging my feet. 

Anyway, back to your thumb. Hope the recovery goes swiftly.


----------

